

Show HN: My script to get all iPad games on sale from the App Store - nvitas
http://www.gamesontheipad.com/games/deals/all-ipad-games.php
Decided to use the weekend to play around with the iTunes API so I made a site just for iPad games.<p>I'm always looking for a good iPad game (love the iPad as a gaming platform) so I've been pulling iPad games from the app store nightly (for last 3 nights) and comparing their prices.<p>Out of roughly 9K games that I could find 20 go on sale every day.<p>So far I've saved a whopping $4 on games and it took me 3 days to write it. If I got a weekend job anywhere else I'd probably make much more money than I saved and be able to buy more games than I did but where is the fun in that.<p>I know appshopper does deals but I just wanted a way to get discounted iPad games every day.
======
gallamine
The AppShopper app also allows you to view "price drops" on all apps. It's a
very useful feature. It's nice to be able to browse the on-sale games on your
site though.

~~~
nvitas
I'm just figuring it all out as I go for now. There are certainly more things
I want to add and I'll try to do so as I get a better understanding of helpful
features. Price drop is certainly something I'll consider in the near future.

This was a weekend thing so I can't wait till I have some more free time to
tinker with it.

If you have any other suggestions they are always welcome.

Thanks for your input!

